# BioX Protein bars?



## Corsair (Mar 20, 2003)

First, let me say that I know there's no substitute for proper diet.

Secondly, I know there's alot of controversy over allegedly "low-carb, high protein" bars in terms of their actual benefit.

At any rate, I'm a university student, and the whole "6 meals per day" routine is about as likely to happen with me as it is that I will suddenly transform into Superman. 

I was on the lookout for something that was filling, and was less sugary/carby than your regular granola bar. The BioX "3 Carb Protein Bar" was reccommended, and luckily, was even sold at a specialty foods store near my house.

Now I know about Malitol, and sugar alcohol, but I was more or less wondering:

A: Has anyone tried a similar product, or BioX's
B: Are these a waste of money...
C: Are these going to turn me green and pasty? hehe

More or less, I need a quick snack to scarf down between classes - I spend 6 hours straight at school, and broiling a chicken breast is therefore obviously not an option...

So, do these work in that case?

http://www.nutrition-zone.com/protein_bars.html

is the link to their bars, along with the info on them.

Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## Corsair (Mar 20, 2003)

In case you don't read the product info, just thought I'd point out BioX's bars don't use that "hydrolyzed gelatin" crap for protein - they use soy protein isolate, and microfiltered/ultrafiltered whey protein.

Sounds good to me, but I'd still like someone's opinion who knows more than me, heh.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2003)

the bars look fine, but I have never heard of them.

as far as you saying that you cannot eat a chicken breast because you're in school, that is crap. You prepare your meals for the day either the night before or the morning of school and bring them with you.

but, if you are not willing to do that, a protein bar is better than nothing!


----------



## Corsair (Mar 20, 2003)

Fair enough!

By the way, did you ever see my last message about creatine?

I was wondering what was up with its apparent non-effect. I know diet/routine are paramount, of course. But all Creatine FAQ's I've seen just say "add to juice/water, and drink" and results come from that...proper dosage, proper water intake, and you'll at least see *something*.

Nowhere seems to mention diet/routine playing any actual routine on creatine function, though of course you don't get the max gains if you don't work out...I just expected to see something by now!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2003)

yeah, I saw it and responded.

you may be a "creatine non-responder", you could try a different brand.


----------



## Corsair (Mar 20, 2003)

I hope not, but thank you for the input, the people here are very helpful.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Corsair (Mar 20, 2003)

I wrote another message under my creatine question in the supplements section if you ever get a chance to read it...

Thanks again, I feel I've finalyl found somewhere useful. heh.


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 21, 2003)

Corsair...I agree with what Prince said....cook ahead of time and try to eat real food....if you find you can't or just don't want to do this protein bars are probably the next best thing....definately beats eating nothing or snacking on junk food.


----------



## TJohn (Mar 25, 2003)

I agree with fit freak and prince on the whole food thing for sure and I'd like to add that no matter how much good stuff is in any given bar or mrp, they all taste different and some are just awful. It's tough to find one that you can stomach. My fav is Atkins choc/peanut bars. Very tasty.

TJohn


----------



## oceangurl01 (Mar 25, 2003)

TJjohn, how often you eat the atkins bars?


----------



## TJohn (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> TJjohn, how often you eat the atkins bars?



Well the only Atkins bar that I've ever tasted is the choc/pb one. I usually have one in the very early am while I'm walking my dogs just for a wake up. That is not my breakfast though.

TJohn


----------



## oceangurl01 (Mar 26, 2003)

its got fake sugar! not good   I like the atkins bars and eat little piece whenever im craving for sweets (not on my low carbing weeks) so one bar can last me 1 week


----------

